# fehlender "Sprudelfaktor" V-30 Set



## Tuppertasse (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mal hier eine kleine Berechnung angestellt weil ich mich frage warum der Luftsprudler in meiner Regentonne (gefüllt mit __ Hel-X) nicht so wirklich Verwirbelung erreicht - der Sprudelfaktor ist deutlich minimiert:

Luftpumpe V-30:
Kap. bei 1,2m = 17 l/min
Kap. bei 2m = 7 l/min

Die Eintauchtiefe in meiner Regentonne ist eher <1m also nehme ich mal die 17 l/min als Maximalleistung der V-30 an, die sie mir liefert (wobei laut Kurve dann eher mehr rauskommt).

Nun habe ich noch diese tollen Luftsteine Ø 50mm verbaut und betreibe diese an einem 6-fach Luftverteiler mit Luftschlauch 4/6mm.
Laut Datenblatt kann ein so ein Luftstein "bis zu 1,2 l/min".
Naja "bis zu" heißt bei mir dann eher jetzt 1l als mehr.

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass somit meine Pumpe mehr kann aber durch die "Begrenzung" der Steine eher nur 6 l/min durchgehen......wenn ich ganz gut rechne dann 12 l/min --> da kann die V-30 immer noch mehr.
Da es ein Set damals war habe ich ich das nie in Zweifel gezogen aber nach dieser Betrachtung ist das eher Schrott oder ?

Ich würde dann mal lieber einen zu einer Lüfterplatte tendieren:

Luftsteinplatte Rund 200mm
Teichbelüfter mit großer Austrittsfläch
für 6 mm oder 9 mm Schläuche
max Luftmenge pro bis zu 30 l/min
für Schlauch 9 mm

Was meint ihr ? Erziele ich damit bessere Ergebnisse ?
Membranverteiler möchte ich "erstmal" nicht sondern baue auf eine Alternative.


----------



## koiteich1 (15. Apr. 2016)

Mit den Luftsteinen bekommst du das Helix nicht gescheit bewegt.
Sei den du nimmst eine Große Luftpumpe und setzt sehr viele von den steinen ein.
Die V30 ist keine schlechte Pumpe aber für deine Zwecke mit den Steinen das Helix zu bewegen reicht es nicht.
Was spricht gegen einen Membranteller ? Weis nicht wie groß deine Biokammer mit Helix ist aber da würde vielleicht schon der MT 190 (23,99€) oder der MT 235 (26,99€) mit deiner V30 reichen.
So teuer sind die auch nicht aber die bringen wenigstens das Helix in Bewegung.
Tröste dich Erfahrung muss man sammeln (mir ging es genau so)
Nur als Beispiel:
habe in meinem Biofilter eine V60 mit 12 Luftsteinen (wird jetzt umgebaut mit Membrantellerbelüfter) für etwas Belüftung der Matten reicht das.
Gestern habe ich mal an die V60 meinen Membranteller angeschlossen nur um zu probieren und ich kann dir sagen da bewegt sich die komplette Biokammer.
Das ist ein riesen Unterschied.
Denke mal drüber nach.


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Apr. 2016)

naja, so wie ich das gelesne habe sollte ich ja dann den Membranteller an irgendwas schwerem befestigen oder nicht ?
Normale Steine soll ich ja nicht nehmen wegen Kalklablagerungen bzw. Kalkaustrag etc.

Eine Alternative wäre das schon wenn ich das Dingen einfach so in einer regentonne reinhängen kann.
Meine regetonne ist eine ganz normale viereckige Tonne ala 300l Fassungsvermögen wie ich meine --> [DLMURL="https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Regentonne-eckig-mit-Deckel-300-Liter/7171591/artikel.html[/URL"] HIER [/DLMURL].


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2016)

Hi,

ich kann mich Armin nur anschließen, besorg dir einen vernünftigen Membranteller und gut ist.
Ich hatte vorher auch Jahre lang die ollen 50mm Kugeln mit den Minischläuchen an der Pumpe. Bewegung: nur minimal.

Dann aus einem 50er HT-Rohr mit Doppelmuffe  und zwei Endstopfen eine Druckdose gebaut die ich direkt mit einem 3/4" (19mm) Schlauch angesteuert habe und von da dann direkt in der Kammer mit den 4/6er Schläuchlein weiter zur Kugel.................
War auch mehr oder weniger raus geschmissenes Geld. Wenn man dann noch die Ausgaben für die Blubbersteine berechnet, die man spätestens alle 2 Jahre braucht, weil sie zu sitzen, ist so ein Membranteller erst mal eine einmalige Anschaffung.

Und dann macht der auch noch (bei mir auch mit 3/4" (19mm) Schlauch angesteuert) richtig Musik in der __ Hel-X Kammer! 




Tuppertasse schrieb:


> naja, so wie ich das gelesne habe sollte ich ja dann den Membranteller an irgendwas schwerem befestigen oder nicht ?
> Normale Steine soll ich ja nicht nehmen wegen Kalklablagerungen bzw. Kalkaustrag etc.
> .



Dann nimm 'nen Stein ohne Kalk. 

Granit z.B. da wird sich doch wohl was finden lassen....................


----------



## Nori (15. Apr. 2016)

In deiner Tonne kannst so ne Membran-Lüfterplatte auch an einer der beiden Versteifungs-Stangen mit einigen Rasterbändern befestigen - oder du biegst dir so ne ähnliche Halterung wie ich sie verwende und befestigst diese wiederum an den Stangen der Tonne.

Gruß Nori


----------



## LotP (15. Apr. 2016)

Also ich habe ne v30 mit 6 Belüftersteinen in meinem IBC mit ca. 100l k1. Die wirbelt ordentlich durch.

Wieviel Helix hast denn in deiner Tonne drin?
Wenns jetzt 150-200l Helix auf ne 300l Tonne sind, dann würds mich nicht wundern, dass da nix geht.


----------



## koiteich1 (15. Apr. 2016)

Stimmt nach der Menge vom Helix hat hier noch keiner gefragt.
habe meinen Belüfterteller jetzt auch auf eine Granitplatte geschraubt und gut ist.


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Apr. 2016)

Mhhhh, das dürften weniger als 100l sein. son Mörtelfass bekomme ich nciht voll mit den __ Hel-X und das hat meine ich 90l.



Olli.P schrieb:


> Granit z.B. da wird sich doch wohl was finden lassen....................


Yep....ich hab schon ne Idee.....

brauch ich nur noch einen Adapter von 9mm (V-30) auf 19mm / 3/4" (Membransprudler)


----------



## Nori (15. Apr. 2016)

Die einfachste Variante ist so wie sie auf dem Bild meiner Platte zu sehen ist - kannst dir bei BGM gleich mitbestellen....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Apr. 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Die einfachste Variante ist so wie sie auf dem Bild meiner Platte zu sehen ist - kannst dir bei BGM gleich mitbestellen....


Ich bin den Thread durchgegangen. Grübelgrübel....welche platte / Adapter meinst du ?

Ich finde nur das "PVC Anschlußset zum andübeln" für knapp 11Euronen.
das kann ich auf nen Stein dübeln.....Membranlüfter draufschrauben und 19mm Schlauch anschliessen....oder aber Adapter von 20 auf 9mm --> den hab ich aber nicht bei BGM gefunden


----------



## Nori (15. Apr. 2016)

Ich meine diesen Adapter:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...t-membranausströmern.45809/page-3#post-519851
Den gibts nicht auf der HP von BGM.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Apr. 2016)

Ah okay ! Dann habe ich den Post falsch gelesen....ich dachte den gibts da.
Ich denke das ist selber "zusammengebastelt" oder (aus Einzelkomponenten) ?
Da mir das eine oder andere Teil wahrscheinlich eh fehlt kann ich wenn gleich den fertigen nehmen und auf nen Stein festdübeln!
Werd mal schauen was der Baumarkt meines Vertrauens so her gibt


----------



## Nori (15. Apr. 2016)

Nein, der Adapter ist schon von BGM - du musst nur sagen, dass du sowas willst (Anschluss 10 mm oder 8 mm - 9mm gibt es nicht, ich hab 10 mm genommen), dann wird es dir so geklebt - für 5 € Aufpreis zur Platte.
Der Aluhalter ist Eigenbau - er wird am Plattenanschlussgewinde von einer 3/4" Überwurfmutter gehalten (die war bei den 5 € mit dabei).

Gruß Nori


----------



## mitch (15. Apr. 2016)

oder das mit dem Sackkarrenschlauch mal testen


----------



## Michael H (15. Apr. 2016)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist selber "zusammengebastelt" oder (aus Einzelkomponenten) ?


Hallo
Wir Basteln nicht wir Bauen . Bastelnhört sich so Negativ an ...


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo!
In der letzten Woche habe ich mich mal mehr mit meiner __ Hel-x Tonne (300l) befast.
Vorhanden ist eine 20 er Lüfterplatte an 9mm Schlauch auf Medienauflage + Maurergase.
Betrieben mit einer 60 ger Hailea- Membranpumpe, die geteilt ist; Luft für Hel-x und Luft für den Vorfilter.
Zum Versuch kamen verschiedene "Wasserleitbleche" wobei die Bleche nicht aus Blech sind, sondern aus PE.
Das beste sieht so aus; Der Winkel der Schenkel beträgt 20- 30 Grad.
Das Hel-x bekommt dadurch eine kreisrunde Bewegung ohne zusätzliche Installation von (Luftheber oder sonstiges).
Getestet wurde mit einer Länge von 15 cm ab Einlauf-Ende und ca 50 l Hel-x .Die Schenkellänge beträgt ca 15cm.


----------



## mitch (16. Apr. 2016)

Hi Ron,
 kannst da mal bitte ein Bild davon machen, unter der Zeichnung kann ich mir wenig vorstellen


----------



## samorai (16. Apr. 2016)

Im Prinzip enstehen zwei runde Bewegungen.   Die Lüfter-Platte liegt am Auslauf und schiebt das Helix wieder zurück.
   Auf dem "Leitblech" wird das Helix wieder nach vorn "geschossen". 70 ger  Flansch.
Da ich nur mit 7000 l/h den Teich betreibe ist es eventuell die unterste Grenze, bei höheren Pumpen sollte da etwas mehr passieren.
Ein Nachteil habe ich auch festgestellt, unter der Leiteinrichtung sammelt sich Helix an, ca. zwei Hände voll .


----------



## mitch (16. Apr. 2016)

Danke Ron,
das bisschen unter der Leiteinrichtung wird bestimmt nur langsamer ausgetauscht, Hauptsache es funzt


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Apr. 2016)

So, nun bin ich mal bald gespannt:

HD270 inkl. Anschlußset bestellt  Sobald die da sind werde ich das mal an meiner V-30 testen - ich hoffe die reicht.


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Apr. 2016)

So Set ist schon da! Unglaublich schnell.

Die ersten "Trockentests" sind allerdings ernüchternd :-( das liegt aber nicht an dem HD270 sondern wahrscheinlich eher an der "schwachen" V30 oder an einer kaputten Membran an der V-30 (3 Jahre 24/7 in Betrieb) oder aber mein 3mm Schlauch ist mittlerweile porös?
Am Donnerstag hab ich Zeit und dann der HD270 auf die Fliese geschraubt und ins Wasser gebracht sowie weitere Tests unternommen. 
Vielleicht ist es ratsam schon mal eine V-30-Ersatzmembran zu bestellen, was meint ihr ?


----------



## Mushi (19. Apr. 2016)

Wie tief war Dein Test?


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Apr. 2016)

Weiß nicht genau. Hab den HD270 mittels 19mm Schlauch nach unten geführt und "hoffe"  das er ganz in der Regentonne war.....weiß ich natürlich nicht - daher hab ich noch Hoffnung dass der Gegendruck fehlte  werde ich Donnerstag sehen wenn ich die guteGranit-Fliese nicht kaputt bohre


----------



## Mushi (19. Apr. 2016)

Tiefer ist besser, solange die Luftpumpe nicht in die Knie geht.


----------



## lollo (19. Apr. 2016)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> oder aber mein 3mm Schlauch ist mittlerweile porös


Hallo,
wenn du mit so einem Schlauch pusten lässt, kann ja auch nichts kommen. Ich betreibe eine V-30 mit zwei 5 cm Lüftersteinen,
in einer 120 Liter Tonne, und muß aufpassen das mir die 50 Liter __ Hel-X nicht rausfliegen,  und das alles mit dem größtmöglichst
anzuschließenden Schlauch an Pumpe und Lüftersteine.


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Apr. 2016)

Oh man --> Schreibfehler  ich meine natürlich 9mm Schlauch 

Ich denke ich hab eher 80-120l __ Hel-X drin und da wirds schon eng mit der V-30. Egal werde es sehen. Werde ein paar Test am Donnerstag machen was mit der V-30 geht


----------



## samorai (19. Apr. 2016)

In einer 300l Tonne kommt man mit 50 l __ Hel-x ganz gut klar, mehr braucht es nicht!
Weniger ist manchmal mehr.
Bei 120l leidet sie schon an Verstopfung.
Ab 14 Grad "Starter" rein und wenn alles greift( 2-4 Wochen) könnte es so aussehen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Apr. 2016)

jo, da haste recht. Vielleicht habe ich wirklich etwas viel __ Hel-X drin....zur Not hol ich was raus und hau das in die Ecke. Dann wirds vielleicht was. Ich werde es probieren.

Ich habe ja eine gepumpte Version und nichts mit Schwerkraft. Daher bekomme ich das Wasser im Sommer eher nie klar sondern ist schon immer eher trüb. Zumal der CSII auch eine Maschenweite von 0,3mm hat. Außerdem hab ich 75% des Tages komplette Sonneneinstrahlung was den Algenwuchs nicht grad minimiert.

Bin grad mal in den Anfängen eine kleine Liste zu erstellen wenn die V-30 doch eher "zu klein" ist:  Luftpumpensammlung


----------



## koiteich1 (19. Apr. 2016)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Bin grad mal in den Anfängen eine kleine Liste zu erstellen wenn die V-30 doch eher "zu klein" ist:  Luftpumpensammlung


Die Thomas AP Serie sollte da auf alle Fälle mit rein.

Finde ich gut so eine Liste
Müsste man dann nur einen extra Bereich machen wo man auf solche Sachen zu greifen kann.


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Apr. 2016)

Thomas AP Serie kann ich machen. Muß mir nur einer sagen wo die Liste hinsoll bzw. welche Luftpumpen noch reinsollen bzw. welche Kenndaten fehlen


----------



## samorai (19. Apr. 2016)

Bei mir ist es analog wie bei Dir, gepumpt, Sonnenteich ..... aber den CS II habe ich wieder entfernt (gute 40 cm höher und die Pumpenkraft wird weniger); außerdem war ich gar nicht mit der "Art und Weise" der Filterung zufrieden,mal ging er sehr gut und dann urplötzlich stand er unter Wasser.
Ersetzt wurde der CS II durch eine 300l Tonne mit Air-Lift- Vorfilter "Eigenbau" (kein höheres pumpen mehr) und qualitativ weit aus besser.


----------



## koiteich1 (19. Apr. 2016)

Wir haben doch hier einen Bereich *Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge*
Vielleicht könnte man das noch unterteilen in Technische Anschaffungen oder so
Müsste mal ein Mod sehen ob da was geht.

Die Preise der Pumpen wäre auch gut.
Das ging ja flott mit dem Ergänzen der Liste


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2016)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es ratsam schon mal eine V-30-Ersatzmembran zu bestellen, was meint ihr ?


ich hab damals gleich 2 mitbestellt - sicher ist sicher


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Apr. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es analog wie bei Dir, gepumpt, Sonnenteich ..... aber den CS II habe ich wieder entfernt (gute 40 cm höher und die Pumpenkraft wird weniger); außerdem war ich gar nicht mit der "Art und Weise" der Filterung zufrieden,mal ging er sehr gut und dann urplötzlich stand er unter Wasser.
> Ersetzt wurde der CS II durch eine 300l Tonne mit Air-Lift- Vorfilter "Eigenbau" (kein höheres pumpen mehr) und qualitativ weit aus besser.


Mhhh, also ich bin hoch zufrieden mit meinem CSII. Der Notüberlauf ist furztrocken so daß immer aus dem unteren was abläuft. Das Sieb alle x-Wochen (rouinemäßig) säubern. Bei mir passt es und möchte es nicht missen. Außer das meine Gummilippe unten mittlerweile nach 3 Jahren den Geist aufgibt und ich nach Ersatz suche (siehe anderen Thread)



koiteich1 schrieb:


> Wir haben doch hier einen Bereich *Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge*
> Vielleicht könnte man das noch unterteilen in Technische Anschaffungen oder so
> Müsste mal ein Mod sehen ob da was geht.


Da müsste mal ein MOD was zu sagen ... kann ich nicht beurteilen.



koiteich1 schrieb:


> Die Preise der Pumpen wäre auch gut.
> Das ging ja flott mit dem Ergänzen der Liste


Preise sind immer so eine Sache und mittlerweile ja schon wochenabhängig wie an der Börse. Müsste wenn mit Datum rein von wann der Preis ist. Dann kommt wahrscheinlich irgendwann der Wunsch nach der Quelle .... ich möchte ja nicht bevorzugte Shops reinbringen oder so .... muss ich mal überlegen was ich da mache 

Ja klar ging schnell


----------



## koiteich1 (19. Apr. 2016)

Paas aber auf es gibt Ersatzmembranen für das alte und das neue Modell.
Nicht das du die falschen bekommst.


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Apr. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Paas aber auf es gibt Ersatzmembranen für das alte und das neue Modell.
> Nicht das du die falschen bekommst.


Oh Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## koiteich1 (19. Apr. 2016)

Ja bei den Preisen gebe ich dir recht die wechseln zu oft. wenn dann mit Datum.
Das mit den Shops würde ich lassen denn wenn einer sich so eine Pumpe holen will wird er eh im Forum nachfragen wo man die kaufen kann.


----------



## samorai (19. Apr. 2016)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> . Das Sieb alle x-Wochen (rouinemäßig) säubern.


Mmmmhhh, da war jeden Tag ein Filterkuchen von einer guten Handfläche drinnen, also so kenne ich es.
Wahrscheinlich anderer Teich, andere Sitten.


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Apr. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Mmmmhhh, da war jeden Tag ein Filterkuchen von einer guten Handfläche drinnen, also so kenne ich es.
> Wahrscheinlich anderer Teich, andere Sitten.


Echt ? Also ich hatte jetzt über die Winterzeit schon einiges an "Schmocke" im Teich angesammelt. Das wird durch die Aktivität der Fische und Einsetzen Der Wasserschildi natürlich alles aufgewirbelt aber gut über den Skimmer weggesaugt. Jetzt im Frühjahr ist die Frequenz natürlich höher und ich mach jede Woche das Sieb sauber aber das legt sich wieder. Momentan habe ich meine Gummilippe im Verdacht, dass mir da was durchrutscht in meine Tonne und nicht rausgefiltert wird. Daher suche ich eine relativ elastische und dicke Gummilippe die sich schön plan an die CS2 Wand schmiegt und damit abdichtet.

zur Info:
Aktuelle Verson der  Luftpumpensammlung


----------



## Tuppertasse (20. Apr. 2016)

1 Tag früher als angekündigt ist der Umbau auf Membranbelüftung vollzogen.

Hier eine kleine Bildergalerie dazu  Umbau auf Membranbelüftung wobei nicht der Umbau dokumentiert ist sondern "nur" vorher / nachher. Video hab ich auch aber kein DUTUBE Zugang.

Erkenntnisse:
- __ Hel-X ca. 90l in der Tonne
- Schlauch usw. ist OK (durch einige kleinere Test bestätigt)
- Sprudelfaktor ist deutlich höher als der Kugelsprudelfaktor
- Granitplatten sind verdammt hart
- 12° ist kalt
- V-30 ist für diese Konstellation "grenzwertig"
- über die untere Gummilippe geht mir wahrscheinlich Filterleistung flöten sprich Algen durch - ergo: neue Gummilippe muss her


----------



## samorai (20. Apr. 2016)

Nimm die anderen Gummilippen auch weg, richtig reinigen und eine dicke Selikon-Wurst aufgelegt. Danach / oder gleich mit einen Selbstgebauten Abzieher, die Wust auf gleicher Höhe bringen, fertig ist die Kiste. Dann trocknen lassen. Wenn es "ausgehärtet" legst Du es wieder rein.
2. Tipp ginge in Richtung Dusch-Abdichtungen für die Wände, ist dann etwas teurer, aber die klemmen gut.


----------



## Tuppertasse (20. Apr. 2016)

Muss morgen eh in Baumarkt. Welche Dichtung meinst du von dieser Wand-Dusch-Abdichtung?


----------



## Niklas123456 (21. Apr. 2016)

Guten Morgen 
Ich wollte mich mal zu diesem Thema mal einklinken.
Ich habe eine 300 Liter eckige Regentonne, mit Ca 40 Liter schwimmendes Helix drin. das Helix ist neu. ich habe eine HP 60 Halia Luftpumpe angeschlossen. IN der Regentonne habe ich von Bgm einen supratec 235 membranteller über den Verteiler auf zwei Pflastersteinen angeschraubt. Reduzierung auf 9 mm Luftschlauchanschluss. 
Es funktioniert alles gut, bis auf das das Helix nicht rumwirbelt. Das Helix bleibt einfach auf der Oberfläche liegen und in de Mitte der Tonne ist der große blubberstrahl von dem membranteller. 
Habe ich das was falsch gemacht? Muss man sinkendes Helix nehmen?
Danke Gruß Niklas


----------



## Mushi (21. Apr. 2016)

Einfach warten, das Helix ist zu neu. Der Plan sollte sein mit einem 18/22 mm Schlauch zur Membran zu fahren.


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Apr. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Einfach warten, das Helix ist zu neu. Der Plan sollte sein mit einem 18/22 mm Schlauch zur Membran zu fahren.


Also ich hab gestern genau diesen Test gemacht:

Test 1:
ca. 2m 9mm Luftschlauch von V-30 zur Regentonne --> Adapter von 9mm auf 19mm --> 1m 19mm Schlauch n Membranteller

Test 2:
kurzes Schlauchstück ca. 5cm 9mm Luftschlauch von V-30 (hat numal einen 9er Anschluss) direkt an Regentonne gestellt--> Adapter von 9mm auf 19mm --> 1m 19mm Schlauch n Membranteller

Ich habe keine erkennbaren Unterschied gemerkt, dass mein __ Hel-X jetzt im Fall 2 mehr sprudelt.


----------



## Mushi (21. Apr. 2016)

Das war auch der falsche Test! Sinn macht nur, direkt von der Luftpumpe mit 19 mm zu fahren. Engstellen kannst Du später natürlich nicht mehr kompensieren. Bei der kleinen V30 könnte es sein, dass der kleine Schlauchdurchmesser kaum Auswirkungen hat. Dennoch immer so groß wie möglich verschlucken. Think big!


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Apr. 2016)

@Mushi:
Ja klar immer so groß wie möglich. Hab ich beim teich auch gemacht. Allerdings wenn die V-30 nur 9mm bietet dann kann ich nur einen Adapter anschließen. Ansonsten muss ich eine neue Luftpumpe kaufen die direkt einen 19mm Anschluß hat, aber die habe ich halt nicht


----------



## Nori (21. Apr. 2016)

Alle Pumpen dieser Serie haben einen 9 mm Anschluß - auch die V 60.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Mushi (21. Apr. 2016)

Wenn es nicht größer geht, kann man natürlich nichts machen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Apr. 2016)

Verstehe was du meinst. Einfach Außendurchmesser und Innegewinde "ignorieren". Das hab ich grad mal gemessen. Das sind 14mm außen. Mhhh wenn ich irgendwo noch nen Schlauch rumfliegen habe passend dazu werde ich das mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Apr. 2016)

Ergänzung nach Umstellung auf Membranbelüftung:

trotz besserer Durchlüftung ergeben sich zwei Zonen, wo sich das __ Hel-X sammelt und nicht weiter ausgetauscht wird :-( Diese Zonen liegen in den "Ecken" und befinden sich gegenüber. Schade :-( Entweder weniger Hel-X rein oder stärkere Luftpumpe denke ich.


----------



## troll20 (21. Apr. 2016)

Bei der V- Serie lässt sich der Schlauanschluß (Nippel aus Messing) 
rausdrehen und dann mit einem größeren Schlauch direkt auf den Gussnippel. Mit etwas Mühe passt da der normale 1/2" Gartenschlauch.


----------



## Olli.P (21. Apr. 2016)

Hi Tuppertasse,

du hast einfach zu viel Rohr in der Tonne.................


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Apr. 2016)

zu viel Rohr ist ja oft nicht verkehrt


----------



## koiteich1 (21. Apr. 2016)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> zu viel Rohr ist ja oft nicht verkehrt


aber nicht in der Tonne


----------



## Tuppertasse (22. Apr. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> aber nicht in der Tonne


----------



## samorai (22. Apr. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Die Lüfter-Platte liegt unter dem Auslauf und schiebt das Helix wieder zurück.


Na nicht richtig gelesen? 
Der nachfolgende Filter hat dann auch noch was von der eingespeisten Luft.

Also der normale Aufbau vom __ Hel-x Filter ist von unten nach oben; 10 - 12 cm vom Boden eine Medien- Auflage (wo sich der Dreck sammeln kann), da drüber kann mann Japanmatten oder eine Maurergaze mit Kabelbinder befestigen.
Eigentlich liegt dann der Membranteller darauf, auch mit Kabelbinder befestigt (Standard).
Weil ich mir denke das der Membranteller selbst nochmal den Dreck teilweise ansaugt und hoch wirbelt habe ich ihn um ca. 12 cm erhöht, das währe dann ca. 40 cm hoch.

Wenn das Hel-x noch neu ist, also nicht verdreckt ist, sollte es sich normaler Weise viel besser bewegen können ( kein Widerstand) .

Richtig Starten; Zuerst die Luft anschalten dann erst mit Wasser befüllen, sonst hast Du Wasser im Luft- Schlauch.


----------



## Mushi (22. Apr. 2016)

Wenn das Helix nagelneu ist, dann ist es zu leicht. Es muss erst Wasser aufnehmen damit es etwas einsinkt.

Gruß,
Herr Bert


----------



## Nori (24. Apr. 2016)

Ich hab am Freitag die V 60 in Betrieb genommen - muss sagen da ist, obwohl auch "nur" mit 3600 L/h angegeben, schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied zur Kolbenpumpe mit ebenfalls 3600 L/h.
Die V 60 befeuert über einen mehrere m langen 9mm Schlauch 2 Stck. 25-er und einen 50-er Membran-Ausströmer-Stab - wenn ich das Ventil für den Membranteller noch öffne geht da ebenfalls die Post ab - ich kann so die Teller-Zufuhr auch leicht geöffnet lassen, damit sich kein Mulm daruf absetzt (die Platte hängt im Teich und wird eigentlich nur als Eisfrei-Halter verwendet) - da ging mit der Kolbenpumpe nichts mehr.

Ach ja - man hört das Teil überhaupt nicht - man muss schon am Aufstellort genau hinhören um das leichten Brummen überhaupt wahrzunehmen.
Wenn sie jetzt noch so zuverlässig wie meine Kolbenpumpen arbeitet, dann werde ich dabei bleiben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Mushi (24. Apr. 2016)

Die geringe Lautstärke ist ein Hauptvorteil. Auch die Luftausbeute pro Watt ist meistens bei der Membranpumpe besser. Bei der Langlebigkeit müsste es Unentschieden ausgehen.


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2016)

ja, die V-60 ist gut, auch weil sie nicht die Welt kostet - da könnte man ja gleich ne 2. kaufen


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2016)

meine läuft nun seit 4 Jahren 24/7 durch, ohne Probleme  - der Verbrauch liegt bei ca. 25Watt bei 157cm Einsprudeltiefe


----------



## Mushi (24. Apr. 2016)

Membranwechsel nicht vergessen. 

Gibt es davon eine Kennlinie?


----------



## Tuppertasse (24. Apr. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Die geringe Lautstärke ist ein Hauptvorteil.



Aaaaaaaaalso....leise ja klar ist diese Baureihe. Aber überlege grad was Ihr anders macht als ich. Die Steht zwar im Scuppen bei mir und ist weich gelagert aber ein kontinuierliches Brummen ist ohne Anstrengung hörbar ! Nichts im vergleich zu anderen aber ich höre sie definitiv. Ihr beschreibt das a


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Apr. 2016)

Probiere mal etwas unter die Pumpe zu legen
Styropor Gummi oder so was ähnliches.
manchmal reicht auch die Pumpe etwas um zustellen.
hatte ich bei mir erst auch jetzt ist Ruhe


----------



## Nori (24. Apr. 2016)

Meine Pumpe steht im Freien - unter einer Art halben Amphore - auf einer Granitplatte, die wiederum in einem Splittbett liegt.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine zu weiche Lagerung eine Leistungseinbuße mit sich bringen kann, da die horizontalen Antriebsbewegungen teilweise absorbiert werden - nur so als Ansatz.....
Man merkt aber schon eine Geräuschzunahme wenn das Teil zu wenig gefordert wird - da braucht man ja nur mal den Anschluss ohne Platte anhören und dann mit einem angeschlossenen Ausströmer oder wenn man den Anschluss mit dem Finger zuhält.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Mushi (24. Apr. 2016)

Nori, ist auf dem Karton eine Kennline?


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Apr. 2016)

Schau mal hier das ist eine Kennlinie dabei:
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/AquaForte-V-Serie-Luftpumpe-Hi-Flow-Hailea


----------



## Nori (24. Apr. 2016)

Hab den Karton nicht hier - das ist sie aber...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Mushi (24. Apr. 2016)

Danke!


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2016)

Hi Herbert

guggst du da: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/465291/


----------



## Mushi (24. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> ... der Verbrauch liegt bei ca. 25Watt bei 157cm Einsprudeltiefe



Mitch, was hängt bei Dir als Ausströmer dran?


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2016)

na das selbst gebohrte ding: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/504126/


----------



## Mushi (24. Apr. 2016)

Ok, kommt also kaum Widerstand dazu, sagen wir mal 180 mbar Gegendruck vielleicht.


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2016)

irgendwas von 157 mbar aufwärts


----------



## Mushi (24. Apr. 2016)

Jo. Sollte ich mal testen.


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2016)

die V-60 oder den Druck?

du siehst, auch eine billige Pumpe muss ned schlecht sein.


----------



## Mushi (24. Apr. 2016)

Luftleistung und Stromverbrauch der V60 bei 2 Meter (200 mbar)


----------



## Mathias2508 (25. Apr. 2016)

Moin,
Meine V60 verbraucht 20 Watt mit 10 mm Luftschlauch (4m lang). Am Ende hängt eine 20 cm Ausströmerplatte in 2m Tiefe.


----------



## Mushi (25. Apr. 2016)

So eine blau/graue Platte?

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## Tuppertasse (25. Apr. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Probiere mal etwas unter die Pumpe zu legen
> Styropor Gummi oder so was ähnliches.
> manchmal reicht auch die Pumpe etwas um zustellen.
> hatte ich bei mir erst auch jetzt ist Ruhe


Also, gestern bei dem miesen Wetter mal ein paar weitere tests durchgeführt. keine wesentlichen neueren Erkenntniss allerdings dafür (fast) abgefrorene Finger. WARUM SCHNEIT   ES DENN AUCH IM APRIL ? 
Die "Lautstärke ist und bleibt wie Sie ist da ist keine verbesserung im Sinne von noch leiser herbeizubringen! Somit gehe ich davon aus, dass ich nicht mehr rausholen kann. Selbst künstlichen gegendruck aufbauen hat keine verbesserung gebracht.
Fazit: Eine V-30 ist halt eine V-30 und keine V-60


----------



## koiteich1 (25. Apr. 2016)

Hm dachte es geht um die V60 
Habe eben mal schnell meine v10 an der IH angeworfen die hört man aber auch so gut wie gar nicht könnte man neben dran 

Vielleicht ist bei deiner etwas mir der Membrane nicht in Ordnung oder es ist eine Montagspumpe


----------



## Tuppertasse (25. Apr. 2016)

Ich würde mal ein Video reinstellen aber habe kein youtube ..... gibt eine andere möglichkeit videos / audios hochzuladen ?


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2016)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> ... aber habe kein youtube


das hatte ich vor dem Anmelden dort auch nicht - ohne Anmelden wird das keiner erlauben wollen, da könnten ja nackte Fische  im Video sein


----------



## Tuppertasse (25. Apr. 2016)

So habs mal versucht:


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2016)

& für den Film

ich finde die V30 nicht zu laut, stell doch mal einen eimer drüber


----------



## koiteich1 (25. Apr. 2016)

So laut ist weder meine V60 noch meine V10 
Prüfe mal deine Membran ob die noch IO ist.


----------



## Tuppertasse (25. Apr. 2016)

Da muss ich ja alles aufschrauben :-( da bestell ich erstmal ne ersatzmembran! Soweit ich mich erinnere war die schon immer so von Anfang an!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias2508 (25. Apr. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> So eine blau/graue Platte?
> 
> Gruß,
> Herbert



Moin Herbert,
Ja so eine grau-blaue Platte.


----------



## Mushi (27. Apr. 2016)

Danke!


----------



## Tuppertasse (3. Mai 2016)

So, da bin ich wieder.
Möchte einmal eine andere Beobachtung hier erfragen:

In meiner regentonne wird jetzt ja schön durchgewirbelt - bis auf die zwei Totzonen. Ich beobachte dass sich dort ein "grüner Belag / Film" ablegt; ebenso der gleiche Belag an den Rohren oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche.
Was ist das eigentlich ? Biofilm ? Zeugs was vom CSII nicht abgefiltert wird ?


----------



## Mushi (3. Mai 2016)

Klingt nach Algen


----------



## Tuppertasse (3. Mai 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Klingt nach Algen



Könnte sein, das würde meine vermutung bestätigen dass ich am Filtereinsatzsieb wirklich eine Bypassströmung habe. Ich werde das untere Gummi mal entfernen heute, da ich es eh sauber machen muß. Oder evtl. sogar ganz ohne Gummi einsetzen.
Soll ich meine 75W UVC dazuschalten jetzt bei den wärmeren Temperaturen ?


----------



## Mushi (3. Mai 2016)

Die Algen können sich auch dort gebildet haben wo sie sind. UVC schadet nie.


----------



## Tuppertasse (3. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß nie wann die richtige Zeit ist um den UVC anzumachen um nicht gleich die paar Bakterien, die entstanden sind gleich durch den UVC wieder zu killen :-(


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2016)

Ich mach meine immer um 12:17 Uhr an. 
Klappt eigentlich immer.


----------



## Tuppertasse (3. Mai 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ich mach meine immer um 12:17 Uhr an.
> Klappt eigentlich immer.


----------



## Tuppertasse (9. Juli 2016)

So, Hallo, da bin ich wieder 
Nach gefühlten 1867 Test werde ich wohl über kurz oder lang mir eine neue Luftpumpe kaufen. Momentan V30 = 1800 l/h.
Doppelt sollte schon sein also V-60, wobei ich momentan nicht mehr so von Aquaforte V-Serie überzeugt bin! Alternativ eine Thomas AP-30 ? Preis-Leistung bei der V-Serie ist natürlich unschlagbar.
Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Mushi (9. Juli 2016)

Ich habe eine neue V60 kommen lassen und vermessen. Die erzeugte Luftmenge war deutlich unter der angegebenen. Bei der V30 dürfte es nicht anders sein.


----------



## Tuppertasse (9. Juli 2016)

Ja das habe ich befürchtet :-( ich kann leider nicht messen, da ich kein Messgerät habe. Wie misst Du ? separat auf Bedarf oder hast du ein Messgerät ala _Luftmassensensor_ "online" angeschlossen ?
Zu welcher würdest du raten ?


----------



## Mushi (9. Juli 2016)

So messe ich...

 


Ich würde eine Thomas AP, Secoh JDK S oder Aquaforte AP holen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (9. Juli 2016)

Jaaaaa so enau so was brauche ich auch....woher haste das? Betreibst du die im Bypass und direkt im hauptstrom ?
Allgemein sagt man ja dass die Thomas Luftis sehr gut sein sollen ! Ich denke das wird sowas. Aber die mengenmessung interessiert mich.


----------



## Mushi (9. Juli 2016)

Der Flowmeter muss in den Hauptstrom. Bei ebay findet sich sowas gelegentlich. Beachten: für Luft und der passende Messbereich.


----------



## Tuppertasse (9. Juli 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Beachten: für Luft und der passende Messbereich.


na logo ! Danke
wodrunter finde ich das ? Luftmesser ?


----------



## Mushi (9. Juli 2016)

z.B. Schwebekörper Durchflussmesser


----------

